# The puppy food quest continues... chapter 437 ....



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Geez, I feel like I could write a book on the search for a good quality puppy food that Brody will eat and that is good for him. So far we have tried Wellness puppy (currently on), Solid Gold puppy, Natural Balance Ultra, Blue Buffalo. He will eat the Wellness RELUCTANTLY and I usually have to mix it with Wellness canned and then sit on the floor and feed the glop to him a little at a time out of my hand. If I just leave it out, he won't eat it. 

I ordered a 5 pound bag of Orijen last week. It's not here yet.

I decided to write some dog food companies and see if they'd send me some samples to try. NO use buying a bag if we won't even try it. Yesterday I got a box with 2 little bags of Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lovers Soul.

Here's the ingredients:

_INGREDIENTS
Chicken, turkey, chicken meal, ocean fish meal, cracked pearled barley, whole grain brown rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), white rice, oatmeal, millet, potatoes, egg product, tomato pomace, duck, salmon, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, salmon oil (source of DHA), choline chloride, dried chicory root, kelp, carrots, peas, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, L-carnitine, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecieum, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.
_
And here's a little write up from the consumersearch.com website:

February 2009. While other dog foods, such as Orijen Dry Dog Food (*est. $35 per 15.4-pound bag), are higher in protein, reports say Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul dog food doesn't do too badly in that regard. More significantly, it's free of low-quality fillers and by-products, and the majority of its carbohydrates come from better-quality sources, such as potatoes and whole grains. While more expensive than the very cheapest dog foods, it is price competitive with better foods sold in supermarkets and large pet food chains, such as Iams Healthy Naturals (*est. $24 per 17.5-pound bag), but rates considerably higher than most in terms of nutrition. It is a little harder to find, however.

If anyone wants to try it without buying a bag, here's the website and I just wrote them on the contact us form and asked them for samples. I got the samples 2 days later! Good customer service is always a plus. 

http://www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/contact_us/

I'm going to try out these samples and see what he thinks. This morning I put it out DRY with nothing on it and he ate every bite. I know you're supposed to switch slowly as to not cause stomach upset/diarrhea but I really didn't think he'd eat it! I put it down and turned around and he was licking the bowl clean! *Amazing.*

Has anyone else used this food and what do you think of it????

Brodysmom


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

i also want to know what people think about this food.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

We put Bailey on CSFTS when we brought him home. He loved it, and so do my cats (who have been on the cat version for many, many years) honestly I thought it was great food. But since reading the food ratings and seeing it doesn't place in the highest range, I switched Bailey to Orijen now.

Before Orijen he was also on Nutro Ultra from December until the end of Feb. He liked that stuff too, but he GOBBLES down the Orijen!


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

i think before i read some people were feeding the cat lovers to their cats, i dont know of anyone that feeds it to their dogs, it sounds compatable with the others though. maybe do a search...
glad you found something he eats


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

BaileysMommy said:


> We put Bailey on CSFTS when we brought him home. He loved it, and so do my cats (who have been on the cat version for many, many years) honestly I thought it was great food. But since reading the food ratings and seeing it doesn't place in the highest range, I switched Bailey to Orijen now.
> 
> Before Orijen he was also on Nutro Ultra from December until the end of Feb. He liked that stuff too, but he GOBBLES down the Orijen!



Does he eat the Orijen by its self or mixed with something? cuz i want mine to eat that also , but she wont


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Eternal food quest*

*Oh the eternal food quest.....I am so with you! Mine have been turning their nose up at almost everything lately. Always waiting for something "better." I am going to ask for a free sample too, why not?*


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

> Does he eat the Orijen by its self or mixed with something? cuz i want mine to eat that also , but she wont


Yeah, he eats it plain. We quit the wet food mix at 7 weeks (while he was still on the CSFTS), so he didn't have a choice after that. He was picky for the first few days of not having a mixture, but now he eats all of his kibbles with no gravy, wet food or water mix. 

The Orijen wasn't even all in his bowl when he was already pushing my hand out of the way so he could get at it. He was dancing in circles at my just opening the bag!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, I'm anxious to see if Brody will like the Orijen now. It's on the way. I'll be waiting for the UPS man.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

I feed bam royal canin soon to switch to wellness core when he's done wtih the RC but when iw as buying wellness at the store, i ran into this guy who was with his ADORABLE italian greyhound. he could NOT stop talking about chicken soup food - i mean he went on for like 5 minutes about how great it is. and he tried, HARD to get me to buy it - no he didnt work there, he was there with his boyfriend buying some food and toys for his little one. i'm telling you, he almost convinced me and i'd love to try this food! i've only heard good things abuot it so far.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Most everywhere here that sells Orijen has $1.99 sample bags and you get quite a bit of food for that amount. 

My crew took to Orijen almost instantly and that is all I feed and they eat it really well.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

When we feed kibble (we normally feed raw) we feed Orijen. They've been eating Orijen for almost 2 years and they still love it


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I really hope you find something he likes soon, Venus is just a little oinker and eats anything she can get in her little mouth lol. I just wanted to let you know that a lot of companies are willing to send out samples of their foods, just be sure to tell them if you are looking for samples of something specific. I had to do this with my cat when she was still alive. She had such a sensitive stomach, everything made her sick and I got sick of buying all these bags of food and she doesn't even eat 1 bowls worth. So just keep at it, and see how many samples you can get before buying something he refuses to eat. Good luck!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's a list of the premium pet food manufacturers that I contacted for free samples, in case anyone is interested. I got the chicken soup one, as I said earlier, and today got a coupon for $5 off any Fromm food. I will have to find out what foods that company makes. Anyway, hope this helps out anyone who also has a picky eater and wants to try some samples first before buying a whole bag.

Artemis
8163 Lankershim Blvd. 
North Hollywood, CA 91605
Tel: (800) 282-5876 or (818) 771-0700 
Fax: (818) 771-0750
Email: [email protected]
http://www.artemiscompany.com/


Canidae Pet Foods
P. O. Box 3610
San Luis Obispo, CA 93403
Tel: (800) 398-1600 or (909) 599-5190
Email: N/A - Use Contact Form on website
http://www.canidae.com


Champion Pet Foods, Ltd. (Acana, Orijen)
9503-90 Avenue
Morinville, Alberta
CANADA T8R 1K7
Tel: (780) 939-6888,
Email: [email protected].
http://www.championpetfoods.com/


Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul
PO Box 156
Meta, MO 65058
Tel: (800) 658-0624
Email:N/A - Use Contact Form on website
http://www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/


Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Pet Foods, Inc. (Natural Balance)
12924 Pierce Street, 
Pacoima, California 91331
Tel: (800) 829-4493
Email: [email protected]
www.naturalbalanceinc.com


Eagle Pack Pet Foods, Inc (Holistic Select, Eagle Pack, Prism) 
1011 West 11th Street
Mishawaka, IN 46544
Tel: (800) 255-5959 or (574) 259-7834
Email: [email protected]
http://www.eaglepack.com/


Evanger's Dog & Cat Food Company, Inc.
221 S. Wheeling Road
Wheeling , IL 60090
Tel: (800) 288-6796 or (847) 537-0102
Email: [email protected]
http://www.evangersdogfood.com


Fromm Family Foods
PO Box 365
Mequon WI, 53092
Tel: (800) 325-6331
Email: N/A - Use Contact Form on website
http://www.frommfamily.com/


Merrick Pet Care
P.O. Box 9800
Amarillo, TX 79105
Tel: (800) 664-7387 or (806) 322-2800
Email: [email protected] 
http://www.merrickpetcare.com/


Natura Pet Products (Innova, Evo, California Natural, Healthwise, Mother Nature, Karma) 
PO Box 271
Santa Clara, CA 95052-0271
Tel: (800) 532-7261 or (408) 261-0770
Email: [email protected] 
http://www.naturapet.com/


Nature's Variety
6200 North 56th Street
Lincoln, NE, 68504
Tel: N/A
Email:[email protected]
www.naturesvariety.com

Old Mother Hubbard (Wellness, Old Mother Hubbard)
285 Mill Road
Chelmsford, MA 01824
Tel: (800) 225-0904
Email: N/A - Use Contact Form on website
http://www.oldmotherhubbard.com/

Solid Gold Health Products For Pets, Inc.,
900 Vernon Way, #101
El Cajon, Ca 92020
Tel: (800) 364 4863 or (619) 258-1914 or (619) 258-5929 or (619) 258-2780
Email: [email protected]
www.solidgoldhealth.com

Timberwolf Organics, Inc.
13506 Summerport Village Parkway, #408
Windermere, Fl. 34786
Tel: (407) 877-8779
Email: [email protected]
http://timberwolforganics.com/
__________________


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

hehe Brodysmom you crack me up....you've been a busy beaver


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow Brodys mom that is some list!! I hope u find something he likes, what a pain it must be. Rocky used to be like that until about 6 months then suddenly he got and appetite, nowhe borders on being very very greedy


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL! I can't take the credit for compiling that whole big list! I copied it off another website awhile back. Guess I should have given credit to that. I am crazy, but not that crazy. LOL!!! 

Update on the chicken soup puppy... he ate it ALL tonight, dry! Right out of the bag!! I couldn't believe it!! That is 3 meals he's had of it. And regular poops too. I felt like doing a cartwheel when I saw him eating it without walking away. LOL!

We'll see.... the saga continues ......

Brodysmom


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Yayyyyy Brody!!!!!


----------



## Chizoey (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken Soup is a good quality food.

If he eats it, that is all that matters really.

The best food on the market is not the best if your dog doesn't tolerate it or if your dog won't eat it


----------



## Cyndi (Jun 4, 2008)

i used to feed Chicken Soup. They did well on it, looked good on it, and enjoyed it. At least till towards the end. They got bored with it. I was a bit turned off by the fact it was made by diamond foods and the last couple bags i got didn't seem right. There were like baseball sized clups of food in em and i got annoyed. Plus, i need something puppy or at least all life stages since they all eat the same thing. Now, other than the crap with the last couple bags, it is a very nice food. You could buy the most expensive thing in the universe, but it won't do you any good if they won't eat it. So if he likes it, go with it.


----------



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

glad he's chowing down and you found something he likes! that's a great list! thanks for sharing. I love samples


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

can you get the chicken soup in the uk please, thanks, alison


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't know if you can get it in the UK. Anyone know?

He's been eating the chicken soup GREAT and I"m giving him the Orijen puppy as treats (thruout the day) and everything is working out lovely. He's cleaning his plate and eating it dry, which I just can't believe. I can't tell you how much I had spoiled that boy by mixing all that stuff in it with it. Even buying the flavor enhancer sprinkles to put on top, etc. Ugh. It's SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO nice to just put down the food and he eats it!! Amazing!!! I am so happy!!!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Brody's Mom....good heavens, you certainly have been on a quest!! I have heard mixed reviews about CS. I agree with all the other comments that event he best food isn't worth anything if you can't get him to eat it. You are already supplementing with Nupro so if he eats it...go for it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, that's what I thought too. He's still getting the Nupro in addition to the Chicken Soup and I have pretty much cut out all treats and have been giving him the Orijen puppy kibble as treats and he gobbles it down! He does still get his chicken kona chips, but those are just dehydrated chicken jerky and nothing else. I have a whole cupboard full of treats, but I'm going to just do the Chicken soup and the Orijen for awhile since he is doing so well on that. Yippee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Yay...that is awesome that you have been able to find something that is working for you.

BTW, I saw on another thread that Brody is going in for the snip this week. I will be thinking about him but am confident he will make it through with flying colours. Harley was back to his little devilish self the very next day...wouldn't even know he had surgery. Now if human men could only be that stoic!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Harley's Mom said:


> Yay...that is awesome that you have been able to find something that is working for you.
> 
> BTW, I saw on another thread that Brody is going in for the snip this week. I will be thinking about him but am confident he will make it through with flying colours. Harley was back to his little devilish self the very next day...wouldn't even know he had surgery. Now if human men could only be that stoic!


Thanks Harley's mom for the kind words in regards to Brody's neuter on Tuesday! I know I will be a nervous wreck waiting to hear that all is OK. I'm going to have him microchipped at the same time and get a couple of baby teeth pulled. Poor little guy!! I sure hope that Brody does as well as Harley did and will be back to normal soon.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Brodysmom,

It's your stalker. Ha. Ha. May I ask what Nupro is? Is it like the Nu-vet? Just trying to learn all that I can. I am definately going to utilize your info and grab a couple of samples. Mine don't seem quite as picky as some others but I adore samples and you never know if you're going to find something that works better. Congrats on Brody liking his food! Yeah! Now we'll have to find other stuff to worry about cuz it's what "women" do.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi to Brodysmom's stalker (tee hee). Nupro is a supplement that you can either mix with warm water to make a liver gravy or sprinkle on their food that contains all sorts of vitamins and omega's. They have a size for small dogs with this teeny weeny scooper, ones for bigger dogs and they also have a formula for older dogs for joint protection. Really great stuff.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Thanks Harley's mom for the kind words in regards to Brody's neuter on Tuesday! I know I will be a nervous wreck waiting to hear that all is OK. I'm going to have him microchipped at the same time and get a couple of baby teeth pulled. Poor little guy!! I sure hope that Brody does as well as Harley did and will be back to normal soon.


Harley had baby teeth pulled as well. I just gave his canned food for a couple of meals and moistened his kibble and he was right as rain. Keep us updated.

:dance:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank You Harley's Mom!

Do you use this supplement? I do feed premium food but I have the 8 month old 1-1/2 lb. girl with a heart murmur. Will she benefit from this? I will most certainly get it if it helps them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Harley's Mom said:


> Hi to Brodysmom's stalker (tee hee). Nupro is a supplement that you can either mix with warm water to make a liver gravy or sprinkle on their food that contains all sorts of vitamins and omega's. They have a size for small dogs with this teeny weeny scooper, ones for bigger dogs and they also have a formula for older dogs for joint protection. Really great stuff.


Thanks Harleys mom! 

Yes, Nupro is a supplement. Like powdered vitamins. It works great for skin and coat. Have you heard of Missing link? It's kind of like that. You can order it on most pet supply sites, or I got mine off Ebay. I got the small dog formula. Here's a couple threads talking about it ..... 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=35741&highlight=nupro

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=37047&highlight=nupro

I highly recommend it. Brody is so shiny his coat is almost like a mirror. LOL! He doesn't shed either which is nice. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi rcj1095....I do use this supplement. I don't see why you wouldn't be able to use it but I would run it by the vet to make sure the ingredients are safe for a heart baby!


----------

